
A mysterious Chrome OS commit could hint at a Chromebook that dual boots Windows - rbanffy
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/a-mysterious-chrome-os-commit-could-hint-at-a-chromebook-that-dual-boots-windows/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+New+Content+(Feed)&utm_content=5ad88fd01f083100072ca2a1&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
jumbopapa
That is interesting. I wonder if a manufacturer has ever released a dualbooted
PC before.

